# Arcana Evolved: The Tale of the Crystal Princess



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2010)

It is a balmy summer evening at the end of July*, and the village of Waybeloved is gathered to celebrate the wedding of Gilda and Fernando, two young locals. Already the festivities have been going on for some time, and as the sky deepens to dusk, the village green beside the Waybeloved Inn is lit by coloured lanterns hungs from the ancient oak, and by the glowflies that seem to want to join in with the dancing.

As luck would have it, a couple of _viajetes_ boats are moored by the ferry crossing, and the _viajetes_ musicians are more than happy to play lively jigs and reels in exchange for food and drink. Most of the spit-roasted pig has been eaten by now, but there is still plenty of Waybeloved Ale and Rosenblume wine to go around. 

Waybeloved is a mere crossroads, where a ferry takes the road from Rosenhof (largest town in the County of Rosen) over the river to Gildenspyre (an airship port), and where traffic taking this branch of the White River travel between Candlespire Keep and Mournharbour. Over the years, it has grown around the ferry and the Inn, and it is always welcoming to travellers. Many of the "guests" at the wedding are strangers who are just passing through and have been inexorably drawn into the festivities.

[sblock=OOC]
It's a predominantly role-playing opening. Your characters are all at the wedding party. Some of them might know Gilda and Ferdinand, others might just be passing through. You might know some of the other PCs already. Further details of Waybeloved (such as there are) can be found in the OOC thread. For now, just have fun describing what your character is up to.
[/sblock]

*Although I usually like to create worlds with their own calendars etc. to give a sense of a different place, this setting uses real world months, and possibly a few references to real places (like Ancient Aegypt) to give the fairy tale sense of somewhere real and yet unreal.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2010)

From out of the underbrush to one side of the wagon trail peered a pair of amber, slitted eyes. Then, when the coast was clear, an unlikely vision manifested itself. Out of the bush slinked a cat with a girl on its back.

The cat was bigger and more muscular than a housecat typically would be, but not wildly so. Tufts of fur from the tips of its ears marked it as some kind of wildcat. It was otherwise not so remarkable as to draw second glance, with its tabby coat and careful prowl. What drew the eye back again was the girl riding on the cat, perched just behind its shoulders with her legs tucked between its forelimbs and ribs. It looked like it must be very awkward, as a cat's gait is not generally suitable for a rider...but she leaned forward and held on, and managed to make it look practiced.

This was marginally less peculiar than the fact that she was very, very small. Less than a foot and a half, but more than a foot tall, to eyeball her. Clad in a tiny leather halter and skirt that looked like they'd been made for dolls. The details of her appearance were a little hard to make out, for she wore a wide-brimmed hat that hid her hair and most of her face...save only a delicate chin. Around her shoulders was a cloak, or perhaps a sort of serape or poncho, that revealed only where it dangled open down the front. It was, in short, the sort of thing a person who took themselves very seriously would wear. Its overall effect was something along the lines of, 'Ooooo, look at me, I'm _mysterious_, ooooo...' 

Of course, that effect was almost entirely spoiled by the fact that a large man could wear the ensemble on his hand.

The tiny woman reached out and scratched her feline mount affectionately behind its left ear, then said in a quietly mirthful, high pitched and slightly breathy voice, "What do you think? Feel like crashing a wedding?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 4, 2010)

The cat blinked its eyes at the spectacle which now lay before him.  He sniffed the air, sampling the staggering aromas of food, people, and the cool breeze winding their way through the town.  

The cat watched the revelry a few moments before responding.  "I still do not understand your fascination with the Tall Ones, but it would be fruitless to attempt to dissuade you from a celebration."

[sblock=ooc]Awesome intro, Shayuri!  Exposition is one of my weakest writing tools.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 7, 2010)

The dragon roared in pain as the knight's lance pierced the scales beneath its wing. It drew its mighty head back and unleashed a gout of flame that threatened to engulf the armoured figure, forcing him to crouch behind his great shield for protection, When the inferno had passed, the warrior lunged forward, dodging a swipe from a huge claw and sunk his sword up to the hilt in the beast's chest. With a thrash and a final scream of fury, the great wyrm lay still, its reign of terror finally over.

One by one the tiny figures which had played out the scene on the upturned ale keg, winked out, until only the 'knight' remained. He wearily climbed aboard his white charger, and with a salute, rode off, the pair fading into a twinkling mass of tiny coloured lights which began to spin in a vortex above the barrel until in one great rush they zoomed skywards and burst in a multi-coloured spray of tiny fireworks, drawing laughter and applause from the children clustered in a circle on the grassy hummock near the placid millpond.

'*More, more!*' they shouted excitedly, eager hands grabbing the robe of the story teller, pleading voices urging another fable.

'Very well' said the erstwhile bard, clearing his throat. 'This tale is about a beautiful princess, who wore a shimmering white dress that made her look like an angel. Look, there she is now'. He extended his hand to the small house from which Glida had just emerged with her handmaidens. As the children turned in the direction the figure indicated, he used the distraction to softly chant words of power which caused a beam of sunlight to grow momentarily in intensity, making the young woman appear to glow with an angelic radiance as she walked amongst the wellwishers, bringing gasps from the crowd. 

'I'll tell you more of her adventures another time. Now, who'd like to help an old man up?'. A couple of the older children helped him to his feet, whereupon he carefully brushed strands of grass from his embroidered robe, and stood up as tall as he could manage; which for one as old as he was a feat in itself. With a wave of his hand, he summoned his staff to him from where it lay on the ground - a smooth rod of metal, no thicker than a coil of fine rope and as tall as its owner. At the tip it split into a Y shape, with each branch having a clear crystal shaped like a tooth at the end.

Dalmatius Gruffle, Professor of Magical Studies at Candlespire Keep, Master of the Arcane, Wizard of the Order of the Dove leant heavily on the staff, his stooped frame an indication of the many summers he had enjoyed. His brindle fur, once majestic tan and chestnut, was now heavily streaked with grey, almost white around the muzzle, yet his eyes still held a merry twinkle as he hobbled over  to watch the wedding ceremony.

No sooner had it finished, and the bride's bouquet had been caught by a rather embarassed looking Verrik woman (who at least hid going red rather well), than Glida excused herself from her family and new husband, hitched up her dress and ran over to where the ancient Sibeccai stood.

'*PROFESSOR!*' she yelled in delight, '*you made it!*'. She wrapped him in a hug that made his frail bones ache, but which nevertheless made him feel full of life. Pulling away from her embrace, he made a show of taking out a pair of half moon spectacles and perching them on his snout. 'Well, I may be old, but it would take something special for me to miss the wedding of one of my favourite students. It is so good to see you my dear, you look radiant. Now, you'd better let me meet this husband of yours so I can lecture him on depriving the University of a talented pupil'. 

He linked arms with the young woman, and together they walked over to meet the groom.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2010)

Uncomfortable around the air breathers, Targas tried not to show his natural contempt. _Unbelievable that one of the royal line has such a ... strange... origin._ But he was chosen as a representative of his people. He wears the ceremonial but still very functional coral armor of his people for this occasion. Some of his head scales had been colored and the tridents on his back were bound with the traditional peace bond, required for such a diplomatic mission (still, they were more a seal, that could get quickly broken if required). He looks around, searching for the princess, but all humans look nearly alike to him. _One should think these humans would have someone to greet an ambassador of their sworn allies..._

[sblock=OOC] I'm choosing Cyan as speech color.

Imagine him looking like the attached pic, but more muscled ad wearing coral-like armor.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

Seelia grinned at her companion's grumping. "I like the Tall Folk, because they're who we get most of our money from," she pointed out. "And a celebration means free food, and even _you_ must see the appeal of that. Come on, get over towards that long table, and I'll get up on top and toss stuff down for you."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2010)

The spryte and the cat make it to one of the long trestles bearing food without being seen by any of the big folk. Amongst the throng, two individuals stand out. An ancient-looking sibeccai has been entertaining some children with illusions, and is now talking to the bride and groom like an old friend. Across the green, towards the riverside, stands a strange warrior whose appearance, armour and weapons all speak of the sea. He looks ill at ease and out of place.

Gilda grabs a young man wearing a smart tunic, his mop of brown hair tied in place with a garland that matches hers. He has a round, kindly face and wears an expression of mixed pride and surprise.

"Ferd, this is Professor Gruffle who I told you about," she says to him. "Professor, this is Fernando, my husband," she adds with a note of pride, looping her arm through that of the young man. Fernando looks down at his hands full of food, drink and wife and up at the professor, slightly embarassed.

"Nice to meet you Sir," he says. "Forgive me for not shaking hands."

The innkeepers wife appears bearing another platter of steaming pastries, putting them down not far from Seelia. She doesn't notice the tiny woman, but turns to Targas, the sea warrior, wiping her hands on her apron.

"Welcome, stranger," she says with a smile. "What brings you to Waybeloved? Are you a friend of the bride or groom? Come, let me introduce you to them."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 11, 2010)

The cat watched the exchanges with mild interest as he plopped down underneath one of the tables to feast on his prize - a small, perfectly prepared slice of glazed ham.  Between mouthfuls, he asked the spryte, "Did you see the strange fish man?  I would like to know his story, his world.  The Sea is a magnificent creature."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2010)

"My name is Targas. I'm here to honor the pacts between my people and yours. It is good that at last someone help me to find the bride." Targas answers, his speech are a bit strange, as if he has still trouble with the common tongue.

[sblock=OOC]Targas thinks the woman as someone more official...
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 11, 2010)

The professor nodded at Fernando's reply. He winked at him conspiratorially before quickly glancing at Glida he said with a straight face 'oh you've certainly got your hands full, young man'. Seeing the girl screw up her nose in mock indignation, the old sibeccai broke into a throaty chuckle, which quickly became a wheezing cough, lasting for several seconds. Once he had recovered, he said 'if you don't mind, I'll just sit for a while and maybe take a little food. Off you go and see to your other guests', shooing them gently towards the crowd of well-wishers.

The Professor shuffled over to a seat at one of the tables and eyed a succulent roast ham. He was just about to spear a piece with a fork when it disappeared from view! Thinking perhaps his eyes were finally about to give up on him, the wizard again donned his spectacles and peered more closely at the meat. A second piece detached itself from the plate and began to move away from him. Stooping, he looked under the table and saw a large cat, on whose head was balancing a tiny figure, on whose head was balancing the slice of ham. 

'A fine pair of rogues!' he thought. As the tiny creature made ready to pass its ill-gotten gains down to its furry accomplice, Gruffle whispered a few words of power and the tasty morsel began to rise back up towards the table...

[sblock=Dr Si]While looking for height and weight info (to see if I could lift that slice of ham with a Lesser TK) I've just realised I should have applied ageing modifiers to my stats - didn't know they had them in AE. I'll make the changes to my sheet this evening[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC - Minor clarification: Seelia's actually sneaking around on top of the table, passing food down. But it's a very minor point. )

"The sea?" Seelia replied, bemused. "Really? I thought you hated water." She shrugged and craftily snared a bit of ham from behind a small pile of cups near the punch. "I saw him though. Seems like an exotic crowd at this thing. I wonder who the bride and groom are."

Then the spryte realized the ham she'd tossed down wasn't falling properly. It was, in fact, rising.

"Hey!" Without a second thought, Seelia leapt from the table's edge, angling to land directly on top of the ham and bear it inexorably to the ground with her miniscule weight.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 12, 2010)

The cat's ears twitched at Seelie's exclamation.  He tilted his head and looked up from the ground to see that the spryte was standing atop his morsel of ham, and both were floating above him in a quizzical pattern.  "Oh ho!" he said aloud, "The spirits are trying to deny Zephyr his meal... or someone is toying with him.  We shall see."

Zephyr casually rose to his four pawed feet and gracefully hopped up from the ground to a bench, then to the top of the table.  Zephyr then dropped on his haunches, sitting at eye level with the struggling spryte. Tilting his head, he asked in a playful tone, "Having trouble, little one?"

[sblock=OOC]Despite being cute and cuddly, I see my character having the voice of Tigatron from Beast Wars (Transformers).  The voice actor's name is Blu Mankuma.  It's a low, gravelly voice that hints at wisdom beyond his years.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2010)

As the drama unfolds over the slice of floating ham, meanwhile the alewife takes the strange fish-man to meet the bride and groom.

"Gilda, Fernando, this is ... Targas. I believe he knows you, Gilda, he was most eager to talk with you."

"Pleased to meet you, Sir," says Fernando eagerly. "You certainly have some exotic friends, my love," he adds to Gilda.

Gilda gives Targas a sidelong look with a quirky smile.

"Sorry, My Lord Targas, I don't recollect you. Were you at Candlespire as well? Perhaps the Professor can help us?" She indicates an aged sibeccai over at the buffet table.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2010)

Seelia wrestles bravely with the slowly descending slab of meat. "Cursed pork product! Meal of evil! Who would bring possessed ham to a wedding?!"

She looks up and realizes that Zephyr has moved, and that she's now pulling the ham ever farther away from him. She grabs its edge and flies up, dragging the ham along with her, until it's level with Zephyr's head.

"Eat it if you dare," Seelia proclaims, "Though I'd sooner put a bullet through its black, black heart as lay lip or tongue on it!"


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 16, 2010)

'Oh!' said Professor Gruffle in surprise when the large cat which had been lurking below the table, hopped nimbly up onto the top. His eyes narrowed, and he said 'two against one, eh? Time for reinforcements...'. With a gesture, a small mounted knight appeared on the table beside him. Pointing at the plate of meat, the Professor announced 'brave sir knight, I charge you with protecting that food from any and all attempts to remove it by force or subterfuge. Keep a particular eye out for...', he peered at the cat over the rim of his spectacles, and barely able to suppress a laugh said '...ham-burglars'.

The knight heeled his horse round and trotted across the table to the platter, where he waited with his lance raised.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

"I'm here to honor the pact between our people. I will attend this festivity as a sign of our good will. ...
This professor will be helpful to understand your customs?"
Targas moves toward the sibeccai, his leg movement still a bit unaccustomed to the surface world. "Are you the one called 'Professor?"

[sblock=OOC]Statblock will be here soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 17, 2010)

The Professor looks slightly confused as he hears the strangely-accented voice behind him. He turns, and as he does so the knight guardian of the ham winks out of existence.

Peering over the top of his spectacles at the figure who is addressing him, the aged sibbecai struggles for the correct form of address. Instead he simply says 'I am indeed Professor Gruffle. Good day to you sir. You must be a fellow visitor to these parts? Come, sit and join us for a while and enjoy the festivities'.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]ZOMG, gruffle, I just got the voice of Deckard Cain from Diablo from your delivery there... "Hello, my friend.  Schtay a while, and lishten!"[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

"So, professor. I attend this festivity on behalf of my people. To represent my king properly I want you to explain me the etiquette!"
Targas says, a bit ruff. His eyes looking like the unblinking black ones of a shark.

[sblock=OOC]

How we did HP?

---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=Hit points]
Maximum first level, roll for the other four (me or Invis Castle, your choice).
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 18, 2010)

'Etiquette, you say?' replies the Professor. 'Well, I've lived around humans for a long time, and I have to say they never cease to amaze me. Still, I think I can give you some of the finer points. Let us watch for a while and I'll try and explain anything that you find strange. In the meantime, you must be hungry after your journey - why don't you try some of that delicious ham?' he says, pointing in the direction of the platter from which another slice appears to be moving entirely of its own accord.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

"Thanks, but is there anything raw? I got a strange feeling in my stomach after eating cooked food."
Targas answers, glad to found some non-humans, who maybe share some of his distance to humanity.

[sblock=OOC]

Please roll for me. Shark TW's uses d10s.

---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 20, 2010)

Zephyr snickered, then whispered to Seelie, "I expected our appearance to cause more of an uproar."

Still sitting atop the banquet table, Zephyr called to the Professor, "Do you suppose the fish-man might find a talking cat to be something strange?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2010)

Seelia sat atop a slice of ham, and was carving hunks off of it and eating them in handfuls. She glanced up at Zephyr quizzically, then over at the sibeccai that he was addressing.

"What's strange about that?" she wanted to know. "At a wedding full of flying devil-ham, what's strange?"

(Changing color so as not to be confused with Walking Dad)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (Changing color so as not to be confused with Walking Dad)



 

ooc: Thanks! 

Targas

"Name is Targas, and I'm not a 'fish-man'. I' the representative of the Skragos kingdom!"
Targas answers. Maybe talking cats _are_ an oddity above the surface. How he should know?

[sblock=OOC]

@ Dr Si: Please roll for me. Shark TW's uses d10s.

---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2010)

The sounds of hooves and jingling harnesses herald the approach of riders. Coming into Waybeloved via the forest road is a troop of soldiers dressed in the livery of the local ruler, Count van der Rosen.

At the head of the column is a mounted officer in a resplendent breastplate, riding cape with gold frogging and a plumed helmet. Six more cavalrymen follow on behind him, and behind them the infantry. Six men shouldering dragon rifles, another six carrying spears aloft. Bringing up the rear of the column, a covered wagon drawn by two carthorses. All look well-drilled and tidily arrayed, if slightly travel worn.

The music and dancing falters as the reaches the edge of the village green, and the officer's horse takes a few steps forwards.

"By order of the Count," he announces. "All able-bodied men are hereby conscripted into the standing army of the County of Rosen."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2010)

Seelia flutters over to nudge Zephyr with a self-satisfied smirk. 

"Good thing there's none of those _here_, eh? Just us girls and cats. No use conscripting tiny, weak things like us, is there?" She chuckles. "Poor sods."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

Targas

Targas isn't reacting at the slightest. He was not of 'men' but of Skragos. Besides, his species has three genders and he was already on a mission.

[sblock=OOC]

@ Dr Si: Please roll for me. Shark TW's uses d10s.

---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Gilda moves protectively in front of Fernando.

"But Captain Sir," she says, "It's my wedding. Please, don't take my Fernando."

The captain snorts, and gestures to one of his footsoldiers to take the reins of his horse whilst he dismounts.

"Well, " he says. "Then I suggest you enjoy tonight as we ride out tomorrow." He turns to address all present. "Lord Ironheart's men are but a few days from the border of Rosen County. If they are not stopped there will not be any more weddings or parties. The Count needs everyone able to hold a pikestaff. You there!" He turns to the alewife. "Bring me some wine. A decent vintage, not some peasant slop. It seems a shame to waste a good party."

He looks around, then swaggers over to Targas.

"You, sir. Where are you from? You have the look of a soldier about you. Can we count on you to defend the free world?"

[sblock=OOC]
WD, sorry, thought I'd already rolled for that. 4d10=26, plus 10 for 1st level and your Con bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

Targas

"What is the danger for my people in these?" Targas asks plainly instead of giving an answer.

[sblock=OOC]


---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 3, 2010)

Zephyr nods slowly. "It is true that we would do no good on the battlefield of man, but news of this war concerns me.  There is always great damage to the land after a contest of force, and many innocents do not survive.  It is a sad day for this place."

Zephyr hopped off the table to the ground, then trotted over to the captain.  "Excuse me, sir," he began, "Who is this Lord Ironheart?"


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 3, 2010)

Using his staff to rise from the bench, the Professor shuffles over to the captain of the soldiers. 'Is there an attack imminent from Lord Ironheart's forces? War damages the Green and nourishes the Dark. Have efforts been made to negotiate with him?'.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2010)

The Captain raises his eyebrows as Zephyr approaches, but shows no other signs of surprise.

"A talking cat," he says. "I've seen stranger things." He addresses his answers to Targas, barely registering the presence of Zephyr and the Professor, as if the Skragos had asked all the questions.

"Lord Ironheart is an unscrupulous conquerer, a warlord-general marching across Peladar carving out his own territory piece by piece. He answers no peace overtures and although his conquered lands are stable, that stability is bought at the price of freedom - men, women, children, the old, all are pressed into work to drive his great war machine." Here he finally turns to the Professor. "Even you, Old Dog, would work under the lash if Ironheart were to conquer Rosen." Turning back to Targas, he adds, quietly, "I don't know your people, but no-one is safe from Ironheart's ambitions."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

Targas

"So be it. I should attend the marriage. If the groom goes, then I will go." Targas says, looking on poor Fernando.

[sblock=OOC]


---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 9, 2010)

The professor's eyes narrow and his whiskers twitch at the Captain's disdainful tone of address. He momentarily considers turning the man's boots into cabbages as a lesson in manners, then with an exclamation that is half sigh and half bark, he turns and shuffles over to to Gilda and Fernando. His stand protectively in front of them and says 'and what will Count Rosen do to anyone who refuses the call to arms?'


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2010)

"Then that man would be considered a coward and a traitor," replies the captain. He looks past Gruffle for a moment and meets the eyes of Fernando. Just then the alewife brings him the wine he requested. He takes one sip, spits it out and throws the cup to the floor. "Disgusting," he mutters. Turning around he calls across the green "Innkeeper, my men will be billetted here tonight. Make arrangements." Without any word of leavetaking he stalks away from Gruffle, Targas and the others back to his men where he begins barking out orders.

"Please Professor," says Gilda. "Don't let them take my Ferd."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2010)

Seelia scratches the side of her nose and flits over to stand next to Zephyr. 

"I haven't heard much of this 'Ironheart' fellow. Doesn't sound like the sort of person I'd be glad to hear of though. I wonder if we might find some work here after all..."

She throws the cat a grin, then flies over towards the stricken bride and groom, offering them a sweeping, swirling bow in midair before introducing herself.

"G'day to you both, and blessings upon your union! I couldn't help but notice the little...exchange between you and that military man over there. Bad news, but there may be a way you can satisfy yon officer's desire for folk to pad out his troops, while still having Fernando free to stay home and make a fine living to support his new family!"

She waits until one or the other are just opening their mouths to ask how, and quickly cuts in with, "You can hire me to go in your place! After all, your duty to the levy is one man, right? Well, I come as a pair...me and Zephyr, that's the cat over there...so don't let my size fool you! A nominal fee in gold right now can buy you peace of mind at this delicate point in your family. Now, normally Zeph and me don't get involved in _political_ fights, but given the circumstances, we're willing to make an exception for the sake of honoring your new family way!"

"So what do you say?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2010)

Targas

Targas nods at Seelia's words. "I could also bing my willingness to go an the acceptance of this deal. When I had to attend, it will be better when the couple stays save."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2010)

Gilda looks surprised. 

"But... no offence, but you're really small, and he's a cat. Why would the captain want to recruit you? _Him_, on the other hand, I could understand." This last with a jerk of her head towards Targas.

"Wait, wait," says Fernando. "I'm not a coward, you know. I'm not afraid to fight, nobody should have to take my place." He glances back over his shoulder at the captain and glares.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2010)

Zephyr pads over to Fernando.

"Your courage is not in question, human.  You do not wish to leave the side of your betrothed, and we do not wish this war to come to pass."

"Should you embark on this mission, we would consider remaining behind to watch over your bride.  Consider our offer an exchange of duties, then - you to your bride, exchanged with ours to the land."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2010)

"Small, yes," Seelia agrees with Gilda, "but also fast, and I can shoot the leg off a fly from a hundred paces." She pauses, then adds, "Your paces, I mean. And he's a powerful mage! Trust me, when he sees what Zephyr and I can do, he'll beg you to find him more of us and offer a finder's fee if you can!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2010)

"Well... if you put it like that..." says Fernando. "Just so you know, I would fight to protect Gilda." He looks at his new bride, and she smiles back at him. A moment passes and then they suddenly remember that they have company. "Although I'm glad I don't have to deal with that unpleasant man," he gestures to the Captain, who is overseeing the deployment of his men.

[sblock=OOC]
I don't have full stats for Zephyr but the roll was good even if he has no ranks in Diplomacy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 16, 2010)

[sblock=@Dr Simon]It looks like I've been remiss in the final clean-up of Zephyr.  I don't have ranks in Diplomacy, or a bunch of other stuff either.  Gleep. http://www.enworld.org/forum/5193166-post81.html[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2010)

"A strange bunch of mercenaries," says Captain Steiglitz looking over the group stood before him. "But I'll take all the help I can get."

After the abrupt arrival of the captain and his men, the wedding party quickly lost its momentum, and fell apart. The _vaijetes_ have sloped back to their barges, other guests have dispersed and Gilda and Fernando are nowhere to be seen. Count Rosen's soldiers are enjoying the leftovers and the inkeeper's family are clearing away around them as best they can. The moon is setting, the night has got colder and darker.

"You, faery and talking cat. I'll have to see if you can fight as well as you say, but an army is always in need of... intelligence operatives. And the bride said you were a powerful mage, Old Do... Professor." The captain takes a sip from his goblet - evidently he has found some wine that he finds acceptable. "I'll pay you all as specialists - one gold crown a day on top of food, but you buy your own equipment like all the other soldiers. Tomorrow we ride out to join the rest of the army, then we strike camp and try to intercept Ironheart's army and bring them to open battle. Are you in?"


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 24, 2010)

The Professor listens to some of the other 'guests' offer their services to defend the honour of the young groom, and a flicker of pride tinged with shame at his own unwillingness to volunteer passes through his aged frame. Peering at the officer, he slowly nods his head and says 'very well, if my skills can be of some assistance in the matter then I shall accompany you'.

He waits for the others to start to move away and says 'oh captain? A moment of your time?'. The old lecturer spends several heartbeats peering with rheumy eyes at the younger soldier. Eventually, he says 'have you ever heard the expression about teaching an old dog new tricks? Perhaps as my time grows short, my capacity to learn them has left me for good...'. He shakes his head sadly. 

He continues 'which is unfortunate, as it would have been useful to be able to develop a capacity to take being lectured by an intellectually stunted, sneering, arrogant, pompous bully; and like it!'. He raises a hand as if to stop the inevitable retort about to explode from the other's mouth.

'I find your manner vile in the extreme, but sadly there appears little either of us might do about it at this stage. However, just to clarify things for you, you have at least persuaded me of the need to join forces against a greater foe. Nevertheless, regardless of how the other 'mercenaries' feel, I'm not your lackey - you can keep your crown a day and perhaps use it to attend a class on humility when this is all over - and so won't be following your orders. My talents, such as they are, will hopefully minimise any bloodshed and indiscriminate damage'.

Just as it appears he has finished his address, he slowly reaches up and carefully removes his spectacles, before carefully tucking them into his robe. Pulling himself up to his full height, with surprisingly clear eyes, he locks gaze with the Captain. Perhaps it is a coincidence and a cloud has chosen that very moment to pass in front of the evening sun, perhaps those who were there merely imagined the sudden increase in pressure that made hair and fur stand on necks and the backs of hands.

Taking a pace towards the soldier so his snout is almost touching his face, Professor Gruffle raps him smartly in the breastplate with the end of his staff. In a voice laden with rich, resonant power, he says 'there are some tricks even a dog as old as I don't forget. I've seen wars, and fighting, death and the ambitions of small men. I've seen what they do to communities like this, and to the Green, warping it, corrupting it, pushing it back so the Dark can encroach. Better make sure that you conduct yourself and your men with that in mind. Or all they'll find of you are those nice shiny spurs you like to strut about in. Once they've cooled down enough, your second in command might like to give them to someone who'll wear them with a touch more decorum'.

And with that, the old Sibeccai, stooped and leaning on his staff, shuffled back to Gilda and Ferdinand and began speaking quietly to them.

[sblock=OOC]I'll let the GM roll an Intimidate if you wish - don't want to spoil it all with a 1 after that  I'll use the ability to channel a spell into my staff to give me a total of +11 on it[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2010)

Zephyr smiles that adorable way that only cats can smile.  "Your offer is accepted, Captain.  You will soon learn that no one can be judged by appearances alone."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2010)

"My name's Seelia," the faery replies, giving the sibeccai a quick glance. "One gold a day's pretty slim pickings, but if we get salvage rights too, then I'll do it...as a wedding day present. As for how I fight, if you have a target range I can show you right now. Otherwise you'll just have to wait and see. Still, the fact that I'm still alive ought to tell you something."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Targas

"I am Targas. I will be of help in melee. But I will ride no horse and require a steady ration of raw meat or fish."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 26, 2010)

The captain, left speechless by Professor Gruffle, merely mutters a "yes, fine" to Zephyr, Seelia and Targas before storming off to take out his frustrations on his men.

Meanwhile, the Professor finds the newlyweds inside the Waybeloved Inn, packing.

"Professor," says Gilda breathlessly. "I'm sure that horrible captain isn't going to just let those people take Ferd's place. We're going. If you can help us in any way to get past the soldiers..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2010)

See this thread


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 1, 2010)

'Shush my dear' said the old sibeccai to Gilda. 'Everything is going to be fine. I've...had a few words with the captain, and he seems happy that those 3 are going to tag along with the soldiers. I must confess, I'm not too happy about the whole thing, but it seems to be the lesser of two evils, so I'm going too; see if these old bones are good for anything any more...'. For a moment, he looked like a tired, frail old man.

'Once we're gone, you'll have to tell the villagers to prepare as best they can. If the captain is right, and this Lord Ironheart character really is as wicked as he says, you may yet have to run. For now, it's time to show everyone the decisive young girl that used to come to my magical theory class and tell me I'd got the formula for turning cloth into butterflies wrong. You and Ferd need to plan on how to get everyone safely away should the worst come to it'. He put a consoling hand on her shoulder and gave her a toothy smile. 'If anyone can do it, you can'.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2010)

*In The Army Now*

Shortly after dawn Captain Steiglistz gathers his men and his new recruits. Dew glistens on the leftovers of the wedding party as the captain inspects his men with a self-satisfied smirk on his face. This drops when he meets the Professor's eye, and he turns away muttering.

There is no sign of Gilda and Ferd; the young bride had agreed solemnly to her old teacher's advice the previous night. Gruffle knew that the young couple would do what they could.

As the column moves out, Targas walks with the infantry, amongst the other new recruits, his bearing  displays his experience over the raw conscripts. The others ride in the wagon, out of deference to size or age, although Seelia is quite capable of keeping up on the wing.

As the day continues, the rising sun burns off the dew and the morning chill, turning into the yellow heat of a summer noon. Along the dusty road, more troops join the column; other recruiters who have been to the smaller villages. A few men here, a few there, until by late afternoon there are probably an extra hundred or so souls being dragged off to fight for Rosen County.

As the day turns into balmy gloaming, the recruits arrive at camp, first seen spread out on a mead below a slight rise in the road. A vast sea of white canvas, now lit by cooking fires. Even at this distance, Zephyr's whiskers twitch as his attuned senses tell him of hurt to The Green. Passing into camp, it becomes clear to the lynx that it isn't the presence of the soldiers that is the problem. At every brigade tent there are men propped up, groaning. Not wounded. A sickness is sweeping the camp.

As Captain Stieglitz distributes his new recruits he turns to the four strangest (you).

"You, mercenaries, you'd better come with me to see the General before you turn in. He'll want to know what you can do."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

Targas

"Not much. After this trek through dust and sun, I need to wet my skin soon, to be in fighting condition."

[sblock=OOC]

Not really need it rules-wise, but roleplaying 

---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 6, 2010)

Zephyr

"The land here is unwell..." Zephyr states flatly, "It shares its sickness with the fighting men."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 9, 2010)

The captain stops abruptly and looks down at Zephyr.

"If there's something more to this than ordinary camp fever, the General will definitely want to know," he says. "Come."

He leads the group to a large command tent where officers are gathered around a map table. It almost seems as if rank in the Rosen army is indicated by moustache size. The captain snaps off a smart salute, which is eventually returned by one of the men.

"Report captain."

"These... people were in the latest round of recruits, sir. They are hired on standard mercenary rates, but claim specialist skills. I thought you might want to question them yourself. The, er, cat, said something about the camp fever."
The general silently regards the group for a moment, then the captain. Finally he dismisses him. Another round of saluting and the captain departs.

The general beckons for his batman to bring over a decanter and glasses.

"Please, take a seat." The tent is well furnished with upholstered chairs - hardly convenient campaigning equipment. "Drinks, anyone? Food? Now, what's this about the camp fever?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2010)

Seelia nudges Zephyr's flank. "Tell 'em about the fever," she urges casually. Then she says to the general "After he's done, I show you my shooting. I'm better than you'd get at twice the price."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 15, 2010)

Zephyr grins at Seelia, "All things in their own time, little friend.  We have talked of this before."  Zephyr widens his grin, showing his front teeth.

"I speak to the Green, and she speaks to me," Zephyr offers the captain by way of explanation. "She tells me that she is unhappy with the presence of the fighting men.  I do not yet know the source of the affliction, but your warriors are suffering.  Perhaps I can learn more once I inspect the campsite."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 15, 2010)

The General looks indulgently at Seelia, as if humouring a small child, but he becomes serious again as Zephyr talks, only slightly startled at the talking cat. After glancing at the others to check that it isn't some ventriloquism trick, he replies.

"Well, if the earth isn't happy with my men being here, the faster 'she' stops making them sick the faster we can be on our way," he says matter-of-factly. "If you think you can do anything about it, you have my blessing to look around."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2010)

Targas

"Water, and I need to wet my skin soon, to be in fighting condition."

[sblock=OOC]

Not really need it rules-wise, but roleplaying 

---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 17, 2010)

Eventually, the general's batman manages to get some food together, as well as a fancy china service of tea (a cup for the Professor, a thimble for Seelia and a saucer for Zephyr), as well as a glass of water for Targas. A bucket and sponge are also provided.

"You must be one the Skragos," says the General. "Had dealings with your people campaigning with Prince Engelbert. Course, that must have been thirty years ago now, but I found them to be an honourable lot. Now." he turns to the rest of the group. "I don't think a demonstration of the little lady's marskmanship will be needed," he says. "As specialists you will be granted the honourary rank of Captain and appointed suitable chambers."

The Professor coughs politely and sets down his teacup.

"I have no need of a military title, thank you General. I've a perfectly good one that I've earned the hard way."

The General raises his bushy eyebrows slightly. "As you wish," he says, then continues. "Now, if you like I can have my man show you to your quarters and you can investigate this sickness at first light, unless you want to begin now, of course..."

OOC: Prince Engelbert is the middle son of the Peledar royal family. He and his two brothers Eugene and Rupert have all been missing for years whilst questing for a way to restore their sister. 
Grufflehead has decided to take his leave of the game, so I'll be NPCing the Professor the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2010)

"Captain Seelia," the spryte repeated to herself consideringly. She grinned. "I like it. It works. It'll look great on flyers too. Captain Seelia, Troubleshooter for Hire! You tell me your trouble, and I'll shoot it!"

She buzzes over to her catty companion.

"Pretty good, right? You see what I did there, with troubleshooter? So what's the deal with this sickness? Can we get it too? Is this something we should be worried about?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Targas

Targas is content with wetting his skin and moving to his quarters. His knowledge of diseases is spare at best. _Humans. Knowing nothing and promoting. Not even asking for my true rank around the people._

[sblock=OOC]



---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2010)

OOC: Since Herobizkit is away I'll push things along via his character...

"I don't know, _Captain Seelia_," says Zephyr with a note of humour in his voice. "All I know is that something is wrong. I'd need to search around the camp to see if I pick up anything else from the Green."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2010)

Mollified at the use of her _earned and proper_ title, Seelia nods. "Well, lets go search around then. It'll be a good chance to introduce ourselves to the other soldiers!"

Zephyr knows Seelia well enough to mentally translate that into, '...a good chance to brag to everyone about my rank!'


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 9, 2010)

Captain Seelia, Captain Zephyr and Captain Targas explore the camp a little more, whilst the Professor is content to take to his bed. Zephyr's whiskers twitch as he senses the sickness in the Green.

Although not always reliable, in this case his senses detect a centre to the sickness, also near the centre of the camp. It seems to emenate from beneath a  large stone slab thta lies almost hidden by overgrowing grass, between several tents. The nearest one has a strange occupant sat outside at his cookfire. perched on a human-sized foldable stool that just about stands up to his weight, is an enormous giant.

OOC: Welcome to GladiusNP, this is his character. I'll let you all do introductions in character.


----------



## GladiusNP (Sep 11, 2010)

*Tomblin Thrum*

The huddled Giant sways slightly, muttering in a gravelly baritone.

"Ache and ague, chills and ills, this fever gnaws like rats on a rope..." 

As the three approach, he looks down at them, his black hair matted up on one side.  He draws his woolen blanket tighter around him, though the sweat-stained gray cloth barely meets around his neck.  The giant knuckles at his eyes with a ham-sized fist, then blearily looks at the three again, his eyes circled with red and crusted with salt.

"A fishman, a feline, and a fairy.  Of all my feverish visions, this is first in strangeness.  I feel this chill to my bones, yet it appears my eyes are affected most..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

Targas

Targas looks up at the giant. He looks at the cat and the girl, if they want to say anything. At their silence he says:"Your sight isn't hindered by your affliction. We are what you see. The fairy is a kind of healer. Are you afflicted for long?"

[sblock=OOC]
Not really Targas to speak first, but better then bumping and not posting myself...


---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2010)

"Uh...what?" Seelia looks incredulously at Targas and bursts into silvery laughter.

"Me? A healer? You're exactly the opposite of right on that one." She spun up into the air in a dizzyingly complex pirouette that ended in a graceful midair bow with a flourish.

"Captain Seelia at your service, gigantic person. The cat is Zephyr, and he's the real healer. Let him give you a once-over and we'll see if he can't fix you up with his catty ways."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 13, 2010)

Zephyr seems distracted by the stone slab, and glances up when Seelia mentions his name.

"What? Oh, of course," says the lynx in a deep, mellifluous voice. He walks over to the giant, sniffs him, licks the back of his hand with a rough tongue. "An early stage of the disease, I can cure this easily but I'll have to meditate for a while so that the Green can gift me with the appropriate magic." He turns to Seelia and Targas.

"I wish the Professor had stayed awake," he says softly. "This slab, I think, is magical, but needs the right conditions for it to be anything other than a piece of stone. I know your magic is more suited to blowing things out of the sky than contempative analysis, Captain Seelia, but perhaps you could see what you can find out"  With no further explanation the lynx stalks away, tail aloft, to find a quiet place to curl up.

Later, when the sun has set and the moon is up, Zephyr returns. He touches his paws lightly to the giant's chest, and almost immediately Tomlin feels the pain of the disease abate.

"In return for our help, master giant," says Zephyr, "I wonder if we might impose on your to try to lift that slab for us?"

[sblock=OOC]
_Remove disease_ on Tomlin. I've got no record of Zephyr's prepared spells, but it's only a case of waiting one hour in AE to change them anyway.  I'll assume, for ease, that Tomlin hasn't taken any ability score damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## GladiusNP (Sep 13, 2010)

*Tomblin Thrum*

"Since this morning, goodman.  Gasping long, wracking breath, and hacking on, with aching che- "

He stops, his mouth slightly open, taken aback as the spryte whirls up to hover in front of him, forcing him to look slightly up at her.

"Captain Seelia, I am the giant Tomblin Thrum.  Ranks and badges, honors and office, these Rosen guardsman make much of each.  I could never remember which was such, even before this malady.  Nonetheless, I salute you."

~~~~

After a fitful hour of sleep, Tomblin sits up groggily, hearing the lynx return.  Moments after receiving Zephyr's ministrations,  Tomblin rises to his full height, cocking his head to point one ear down at the tawny Greenbond.  

"Impose...  There's a rum word, and a rum thought, master lynx.  I am in your debt.  Now!  

I shall set my arm, 
to save you from harm, 
and set my shoulder, 
to heave up your boulder."

The Giant removes his vest and crouches down, his great hands searching for purchase on each side of the stone slab.  He pushes aside the surrounding grass, finds two handholds, and begins to pull, the corded muscle of his bare arms standing out starkly as he attempts to budge the rock.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2010)

Tomblin lifts the slab to reveal a set of stairs leading down into the earth. The stones are of cut stone, but the walls are bare earth, grass-roots poking through.

"Now if I'm right," says Zephyr, looking smug*, "these steps will only be here while the moon is up. Who fancies seeing where they lead?"

*He's feline, he can't help it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2010)

Seelia lands atop the slab and peers at it, focusing her eyes on worlds beyond...

(Using Detect Magic SLA to see if slab is magic)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

Targas

Targas stands by the others, but waits what the others will do. He wonders the giant would be left behind if they move into the hole, or if he would just fit through.

[sblock=OOC]


---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=Seelia]
The slab is magical, radiating a strong aura of transmutation with a trace of conjuration.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



The opening is big enough for Tomblin to get through, just.


----------



## GladiusNP (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tomblin Thrum*

Tomblin carefully lowers his burden to the ground, bemusedly looking at the spryte examining the rock.  His gaze then turns to the staircase, looking down dubiously.  

"Be it cave, cranny, or crevice, I find spaces under earth snugger than most.  I am glad you three told me that the sickness' cause lies here - it would take much persuasion to get me down there otherwise.  Unless, Master Zephyr, you disagree, I say we light a torch, descend and root out this fever." 

He looks, slightly hopefully, at the lynx.  









*OOC:*


I am fine with any marching order, but think it makes sense for Tomblin to be second in line to exploit reach and since his AC is woeful...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

Targas

"Stay behind me. Me people can see in the light-less depths. This darkness is nothing to me!" Targas says, readying his shield and weapon.

[sblock=OOC]

Targas has darkvision. But Tomblin would also be a good front man. The enemies would have to go through his reach first to attack.
---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2010)

"Whilst I can see in starlight, I can't see in the pitch black," says Zephyr, "and the same goes for my little compatriot. A torch would be useful."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2010)

"Little compatriot?" Seelia says indignantly. "Little? This from a miniature dwarf tiger like yourself? Psh."

She snaps her fingers...and a globe of shining eldritch light appears, throwing a cold, slightly blue-tinted light over the area.

"There."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2010)

Zephyr chuckles quietly and flips his tail in the air in a mock huff.

The stairs spiral down into the earth, rough-cut stone underfoot and loam, then sandstone subsoil form the walls. After about five minutes descent you see light up ahead, yellow and flickering as if from candles. 

The staircase ends at an opening dug from the subsoil, into a strange sight; something like a huge ornate dining room stretches away in front of you. Candles in free-standing candelabras stand along the long walls, illuminating an impressive dining table laden with more candleabras, crystal goblets, gleaming cutlery and piles of food. As you watch, more food is brought in from a side entrance by a strange-looking servant. About the size of a large dog, but a round, almost spherical creature on two stubby legs, its body and head all part of the same entity. It carries a tray balanced on its head, but it has no arms. A second creature waddles behind and transfers the tray to the table in its mouth. There is a powerful smell of decay and rot.

There is only one diner at the table. Sat at the far end, at the head, is a large toad-like beast, folds of green-brown horny skin hanging down beneath a wide-mouthed head surmounted with curling goat-like horns.

"I haven't had guests in years," it says, and snaps its fingers at one of the spherical servitors. "Show our guests to their places," it tells them. A long tongue lolls out of the side of its mouth, dribbling green slime. "I shall enjoy this," it says with a leer.


----------



## GladiusNP (Sep 27, 2010)

*Tomblin Thrum*

Tomblin closes his mouth, after looking slightly agape at the tawdry trappings of the feast.  

"I am a simple farmer, and mean no offense - what is this place and who is this feast for?"

Tomblin attempts to get a sense of the creature's intent, his gaze flicking to Zephyr, his sworn charge.









*OOC:*


Tomblin is stalling for time, trying to get a sense of the creature's intent.  I rolled assuming he gets a +4 bonus to his check as he is trying to ensure no harm comes to Zephyr.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2010)

"Why, this is my home," says the toad-like creature, "and you are my guests." It leans forwards awkwardly. It is sat not on a chair, but on a sort of raised stool so that its feet are level with the top of the table. "You did come through my front door, after all. Come, sit and join me." Again its long tongue lolls out of its mouth, dripping slime.

At second glance, the "food" on the table is nothing of the sort. Rotting meat crawling with maggots, worms and beetles writhing in a slimy broth, bones that look suspiciously human. And the crockery and cutlery are mildewed, chipped, tarnished.

[sblock=Tomblin]
This creature definitely doesn't seem pleasant. It seems almost poised to strike.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2010)

Suddenly Seelia, accompanied by her ball of light, zooms up over the table and lands atop it with her feet apart and her fists at her hips in a challenging pose.

"Gobbling toad!" she pipes with outrage, "Your armless ball-men can't help you now! We demand you cease any and all disease-causing activities, and depart farther into the burrow or wild place of your choice, haunting the world of men no longer!"

Her voice drops to a more conversational tone. "Otherwise it will go very hard on you."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2010)

The toad-creature throws up its arms over its face and cowers back on its stool.

"Oh no!" it says in a high-pitched squeak, "Please don't hurt me!" 

One golden-green eye peers over its arms, then its wide mouth breaks into a  grin, which turns into a hearty belly laugh.

"Did you think you could intimidate me, little fly? I am the Toad That Squats Beneath The Stone, I am the gall rising in your throat, the ache that gnaws at your bones." It slams a clawed, webbed hand onto the table. "And I do NOT take orders from pip-squeak flies!"

The spherical servitors drop their trays and start growling like guard dogs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2010)

Targas

"Let's stop the charade. If you are responsible for the plague in the above world, tell us how we can end it.

And I prefer sea food..." Targas says, shield and weapon ready.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +8, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2010)

(OOC - Aww...I was hoping you'd run with it. Hee hee. Nevermind then, nothing to see here.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> "Don't not?!" Seelia observes gleefully.




OOC: Oops! That's what you get for half-arsed spell-checking. I saw the word "don" and corrected it to "don't" without checking the context


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2010)

"Well I'm Captain Seelia!" the spryte declares to the Toad, and indicates the others with her with a sweep of her tiny arm. "And I...and these good people, also captains...have come to end the plague that plagues the soldiers camping in these woods!"

"So do your rising and gnawing elsewhere..." Her hand drops to the butt of the pistol at her hip. "...or not at all."


----------



## GladiusNP (Oct 5, 2010)

*Tomblin Thrum*

"Seelia speaks truth.  Toad that squats?  Toad that squeals and pules, squawks and pleads, beneath my fist, foot, blow or boot.  You have brought the wrath of a giant to your hall - know fear and then oblivion."

Tomblin curls his massive hands into fists, ready for action.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2010)

(OOC - Ping? Anyone else want to verbally abuse the toad?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2010)

OOC: Will get back to this one soon, but I need to prep some stuff first and I haven't had time.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2010)

The Toad's voice become soft and placating.

"But I've done nobody any harm," he says. "Please, Captain Seelia, won't you join me as my guest? You know you want to really... join me..."

It leans forwards on its perch, and you all notice a jewel embedded in it forehead that begins to pulsate with a green light. A regular, hypnotic, pulsing...

"...join me..."

[SBLOCK=Shayuri]
Will save for Seelia please.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

"Join...you?" Seelia asks, eyebrow raised. A little voice in the back of her head yells 'no way!' but she has to wonder. It might be fun, mightn't it? And there WAS a lot of food. And he WAS calling her Captain, which tickled her...


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Nice post. I should probably give out DCs if I ask you to roll saving throws. Normally I do them to keep things moving but this one somehow seemed to require player control. Anyway, DC15, so you pass no problem.
[/sblock]

The Toad squints hard at Seelia.

"It's not working, is it?" he says, tapping the jewel in his forehead. "Damn thing never does. Right, we'll do this the traditional way." He suddenly leaps up onto the table, scattering plates of rotten food. His tongue lashes out towards Seelia but stops just short, snapping back into the Toad's leering mouth.

For her part, Seelia barely blinks, but raises her tiny pistol and fires. The Toad is rocked back on his feet as a wound appears in his shoulder.

At the same time, the four servitor creatures expand like air-filled bladders, taking on a more savage appearance as they change from waddling, comical things into more terrible beasts with teeth and claws.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order:
Toad - move then tongue attack on Seelia, miss.
Seelia - fire pistol 8+13 =21, hit, damage 1d8+1d6+2=8

Tomblin
Servitor Beasts (dothrogs)
Targas
Zephyr

There are three "T"s on the map - green one is Toad, red one is Tomblin, blue one is Targas. Hope the rest are clear!
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC: Bumping to note the additions to the above post. I've NPCed for Shay whilst her computer is down. Still no sign of Herobizkit either so I hope you two are still around, Gladius and WD!


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

Targas

Targas has nothing more to say. He simply advances to the nearest servitor and does an vicious stab with his trident.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: Up left, up
Standard: Power attack 3 up


Targas
AC 22 (T12, FF15), HP ?/?, F +6,R+3,W+2

MW Trident: +9, 1d8+3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2010)

(OOC - I think we lost Tomblin. Maybe others. Can we get a roll call?)


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 18, 2010)

_Hello!  I didn't know this game was still on! Haha!

I'm back for now, and I've been sniffing around some of the better games I've been in.  I've caught up, and find my character was NPC'd better than I ran him!  LOL!  I would be happy to jump back in this one if we're all copacetic._


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2010)

OOC: I'm happy to continue, I was on the verge of folding this one as it seems to have been stumling along (although much of that was due to me being busy). GladiusNP has been on line within the last 24 hours - we're waiting for Tomblin to act this round at the moment but I'll NPC him if I've not heard anything.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


still here.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2010)

Tomblin moves in and punches the nearest servitor to the right, but his fists just bounce off the rubbery hide. It bites back, and the one behind it leaps forwards to attack the giant, but he fends off the first and steps aside from the leaping charge of the other.

On the other side of the table, the servitor bounds towards Targas but the skragos deflects it with his shield and it bounces off like a ball. Targas' answering strike again bounces off its rubbery hide.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack from Tomblin 1d20+8=13, miss.

Servitors #3 and #4 attack Tomblin and both miss. 
Servitor #1 attacks Targas and misses.

Targas's attack _also_ misses!

Next up;
Zephyr,
Toad
Seelia
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2010)

(OOC - Just bouncing it in hopes that folks are still around for this...though it's starting to look grim.   )


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


Targas already acted this round.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2010)

OOC:  Hmm, I was thinking last night whether its time to shut this one down. The characters are really great, and I've got a ton of background ideas, but for some reason it jsut hasn't flown. Too many player drop-outs and the bulk of the work ends up being carried by Shay and WD who are both very busy players on these boards!

What I might do is put the game to bed until the new year, rethink the introduction, re-recruit (although current players are welcome to continue), try again because I think the setting has legs, it just hasn't found them.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 30, 2010)

... That's cool by me, Doc.  Jumping back in in the middle of a combat scene really threw me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

*OOC:*


Ok, fine by me. Please PM me, when you do a re-start.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2010)

Your proposal is acceptable. 

Let me know when you want to reboot.


----------

